# Bi-amp wiring?



## kitt350 (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay, I am thinking of getting the pioneer vsx1121k but not set in stone yet so I am referencing the info from this reciever and I am guessing it is the same with most recievers that are bi-ampable. Now with wiring up for bi-amping the speaker, polk audio monitor 40 floor standing speakers, you use the front speaker terminals and the surround back speaker terminals for the connections. You can still hook up the rear surrounds as well but this leaves the front height or front width speaker terminals emtpy. Can you still use these for the front height or front width speakers or do you just loose the use of these speaker terminals in this manner if you go with the bi-amp route. I am not looking to know if bi-amping is worth it or not just wondering if i can still use these other terminals at all. Thanks for any imput anyone can give me.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Let me find the online manual, and I'll see what I can find out for you. :reading:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I looked-over the online manual, and-from what I read- if you go the bi-amp route you are limited to 5.2 surround. I'll go back and spend more time with the manual to see if it offers more info, but it seems that bi-amping "limits" you to 5 speakers and 2 subs.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> I looked-over the online manual, and-from what I read- if you go the bi-amp route you are limited to 5.2 surround. I'll go back and spend more time with the manual to see if it offers more info, but it seems that bi-amping "limits" you to 5 speakers and 2 subs.


_Everything_ that I found in the manual indicates that bi-wiring with the surround back speaker terminals turns-off the height speakers. :reading: I hope that this helps!!


----------



## kitt350 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. That was what I was thinking with the reciever. Now just a couple other questions. Is the 1121 a 7.1 receiver or 7.2 receiver? Everything says that it is a 7.1 but has the connections for 7.2. Also if I wanted to bi amp the front speakers and still do with the 7.1 or 7.2 ,depending on what this reciever actually is, I could just use the pre outs to different amps and run it that way, couldn't I since I has preouts for for all the speakers. I am just wondering about this as well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

kitt350 said:


> Thanks for the reply. That was what I was thinking with the receiver. Now just a couple other questions. Is the 1121 a 7.1 receiver or 7.2 receiver? Everything says that it is a 7.1 but has the connections for 7.2. Also if I wanted to bi amp the front speakers and still do with the 7.1 or 7.2 ,depending on what this receiver actually is, I could just use the pre outs to different amps and run it that way, couldn't I since I has preouts for for all the speakers. I am just wondering about this as well. Thanks for the info.


I'll try these question one at a time:

1) 7.1 vs. 7.2: It's a 7.1 AVR with outputs for 2 subwoofers. As I recall the receiver has outputs for "7.2." What that means is that it has 2 LFE outputs; the signal, however, is the same out of each output. Movies are usually released with a 5.1 or 7.1 soundtrack; the *.1* refers to the LFE track (bass/subwoofer). So, it has outputs for 2 subwoofers, but the signal is the same out of each output because only one LFE (subwoofer) track actually exists. It isn't "stereo bass" or anything like that. 

2) Preouts/bi-amped: I don't know; I didn't read anything in the manual that addressed this. The amps are shut-off when you bi-amp, but the preouts probably are not. It probably will output the audio through the preouts, but I'm not 100% sure.

3) Preouts: Yes, you could send the signal to separate amps through the preouts.

I hope this helps!


----------

